# First cook on Roadside Find



## Green Hornet (Nov 29, 2006)

Made some of the Capt. ABT and saw someone mention Scotch Eggs on a Thanksgiving day thread so I wanted to try a lil experiment. The Scotch eggs I have a rcipie for call for them to be deep fried. I was thinking that once they were covered with the sausage they looked like the Fatties that I so love. SOOOOO here goes!  



I boiled up some eggs and dipped them in a littlre flour and covered them with some breakfast sausage and put some rub on the outside of them. On the kettke at about 250*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks great !

BTW, toothpicks ain't needed if you have enough bacon. LOL!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Lookin' good GH


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 29, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great !
> 
> BTW, toothpicks ain't needed if you have enough bacon. LOL!


Wifey used a bunch of it for breakfast and didn't tell me :twisted:


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 29, 2006)

Pulled off the eggs and noticed the sausage split on most of them. I think the next time I will make the outside coating thicker...more sausage...that HAS to be a good thing  The temp was closer to 300-350* and that has to be lowered too. The whole things new to me, quite a learning curve ahead of me.  



They are tastey. Serve them hot or cold. I will do them again.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks great. I made ABT once for the wife and me. She ain't big on Jalapenos so I got em all. Now I just make a couple for me when I do them. Have to try the Scotch Fatties. Sounds better that an McSausage if you know what I mean.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey GH, split or not I'll bet they were great!


----------



## john a (Nov 29, 2006)

Learnings half the fun. I'm guessing indirect heat, about how long?

Thanks


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 29, 2006)

Good Eats, GH!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I think this thread is along the lines of trying to turn a sows ear into a silk purse. I mean who would want to stumble into the kitchen on a cold frosty morn to find the little bride had prepared hard boiled eggs with sausage balls? Sounds like a good way to get backhanded to me. They should be taught to do the sausage into patties..eggs over medium..ho made fried tates and Ranch Style beans...Pet Milk Gravy and Ballard's biscuits with plenty of real cow butter.  Now that be a meal fittin for a King and/or Queen...and if you examine the basic raw ingredients for the Scotch egg deal already assembled your half way home to doing the right thang.  Tell me whut you think? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 29, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great !
> 
> BTW, toothpicks ain't needed if you have enough bacon. LOL!



Can you ever really have "enough" bacon?


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 29, 2006)

For dinner I made a couple t bones and yelow squash, baked potato,sliced portabello and forgot to put the dang card in the camera. Took lots of pics but not one to post  It was good. used a hardwood lump called "Western" from Albertsons. Cooked the eggs from about an hour or so.Indirect.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 29, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I think this thread is along the lines of trying to turn a sows ear into a silk purse. I mean who would want to stumble into the kitchen on a cold frosty morn to find the little bride had prepared hard boiled eggs with sausage balls? Sounds like a good way to get backhanded to me. They should be taught to do the sausage into patties..eggs over medium..ho made fried tates and Ranch Style beans...Pet Milk Gravy and Ballard's biscuits with plenty of real cow butter.  Now that be a meal fittin for a King and/or Queen...and if you examine the basic raw ingredients for the Scotch egg deal already assembled your half way home to doing the right thang.  Tell me whut you think? Thanks.
> 
> bigwheel



If that's tha way you like it, great! I think the scotch egg thing, smoked, would be a great thing to try!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 29, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Nick  
But it seems a ho is making fried tates


----------



## Finney (Nov 30, 2006)

Scotch Fatties look good GH.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 30, 2006)

Looks like your roadside find cleaned up real nice.


----------

